# First figure drawing in 10 years



## rgm82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello all, first time posting work here...I just got back into drawing recently after a 10 year hiatus and attended a figure drawing session the other night. I did a charcoal and a graphite, here is the graphite - I'll post the charcoal in the graphite section. I would love some honest feedback. It's obviously unfinished, I ran out of time. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

That's awesome.

I like the shading.

After tens years of no work, its impressive.

Likes riding a bike sometimes.


----------



## rgm82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks...something I think I learned from this experience though is maybe graphite isn't the best medium for this sort of thing...I only had 40 minutes and it seems to take a good bit longer to really work up the values with graphite, I'm thinking charcoal may be best for these short figure drawing sessions I've started attending.


----------



## AmabilisVesania (May 27, 2014)

I love this. Why the ten year wait to get back to something you're so wonderful at doing? 
And, what was the most difficult thing about getting back into it?


----------

